# Waterless cleaning?



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi guys,

I interested in all this waterless washing/cleaning. My car is parked away from my house as I use my grandad's garage which is down the road. I cant bring my car to my house either to clean it anymore sinces its that low, plus I have 2 massive speedramps which I cant get over (and no I wont raise it to an appropriate height for anyone cos it looks ugly lol) 
I rarely drive the car, mainly shows etc so it doesn't get filthy or anything.

So my question is what do I need for washing the car? 

anyone point to the right direction or link to what I need? 

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

have a search for ONR (optimum no-rinse)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032&highlight=optimum


----------

